
Your startup’s first iOS App - ajmarquez
https://medium.com/ninjarobot-apps/your-new-ios-app-ed46aba15154#.dia40pur2
======
ajmarquez
5 things to keep in mind when bringing your startup’s idea to iOS for the
first time

